# Say "Cheese"



## rstr hunter (Feb 11, 2011)

Decided to try my first attempt at smoking cheese.  Decided to do a cherry smoke with my Amazin Smoker on Mozzerella, Swiss, Cheddar, Pepper Jack, and Muenster.  Here is how it looked. 








After 2 1/2-3 hours in the MES







Did these in 4 oz cubes for two reasons.

1)  Smoke could permeate through fairly well.

2)  Wanted to be able to give away a few sampler trays for feedback so I know what others think as well.

Packaged and ready to go.







Now to wait until it ages to sample.  The Amazin Smoker made this a quick and easy project and the smoker temps never got much over 80 as I just used the MES with the heating element turned off.


----------



## smokeamotive (Feb 12, 2011)

Lookin good. Waitin on mine to age now,gonna be tough!


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheeeeeesssseeeee, Rstr Hunter, that is some fine  looking cheese, I have never tried to smoke cheese but absolutely love it!  I buy a commercial Apple Wood smoked cheddar all the time to snack on and my Mom uses it in her 5 cheese mac-n-cheese and it is really great.  Looks like that the Amazin Smoker strikes again.  I am considering getting one a little later.  I have been smoking for about 8 yrs. now, only hot smoking never tried cold smoking but am planning on trying it before too long!  After seeing your Q-view it may be sooner rather than later. Keep up the good work.

Your SMF Friend,

Barry


----------



## les3176 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking cheese!!!


----------



## smokermark (Feb 12, 2011)

Geez another very nice set of smoked cheese. Looks good!


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't you hate waiting til it ages ??


----------



## porked (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice job on the cheese!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2011)

Fine looking cheese!

It will be worth the wait!

Bear


----------



## countrysmoke (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks awesome, I've been wanting to try smoking some cheese.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 12, 2011)

How'd the paper taste?

Cheese looks great.  I like the sample pack idea.  I hate opening up a pound pack so a bud can have a taste.  They always want to taste things that aren't open yet!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking cheese smoke - congrats. You are going to love it even more in a couple of weeks.  That right there is why I always smoke some fresh mozzarella too so I can have some NOW


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a great load of cheese. Your going to love it. The hardest part it waiting to eat it.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Great looking cheese!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks good!

  Craig


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 13, 2011)

nice looking Cheese there.. looks tasty..


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice job, I vacuum mine in small packages too. I like the variety & color.


----------



## jmk3921 (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks great---CHEESE, DOES A BODY GOOD!! I bet it will taste amazing.--


----------



## arnie (Feb 14, 2011)

Goods great!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I can get myself situated I’m gonna give smoking cheese a try this weekend


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 14, 2011)

Rockin' Cheese!!

I had some cubed cheese left over from a party, and threw it in when I made my last batch of smoked cheese.  They turned out awesome!

Worst part is the waiting.

Todd


----------



## woodchucks (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great.... I am smoking cheese for the first time right now. How long do I need to let it age before I can eat it?

Doing Pepper Jack and Colby Jack.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 19, 2011)

FOr all but Mozerella I'd say 10 days in the fridge.  I did mine that long and it was awesome.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks good. Still don't understand the resting myth. Have done hundreds of lbs of smoked cheese for Christmas, Birthdays, Etc Etc and it always taste great rite off the grill.

I did let one sweat once and that had a objectionable taste until it set for a weak or so.

Next time try to keep the temp below 80 and i think you will be surprised.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I do mine for 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 hrs. Some relatives like the lighter smoke best.

Of course pellets have made it real easy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks good though

Happy Smoken

Karl


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 3, 2011)

ahh that wait suxs....


----------

